# Грыжа L5-S1 10 мм. Лечить консервативно или операция неизбежна?



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)

Здравствуйте! Мне 44 года, рост 170, вес 59кг
Первый раз грыжу диагностировали в 2015, КТ - 7 мм
Лечилась консервативно, через 2 недели стало лучше, 
потом 2 недели в Центре реабилитации ЛФК+бассейн+магниты
Полностью боли рошли через 5 месяцев.
Через год и думать о ней забыла.
Работа у меня сидячая, за компьютером.
Вставала, ходила разминалась.
В этом году сотрудница ушла на длительный больничный
Нагрузка увеличилась и пришлось рабортать практически не вставая.

В октябре начала болеть спина. 10 октября пошла на больничный
Назначено лечение: Артоксан (в.м.), Мидокалм(табл.), Мильгамма(в.м.)
Через 11 дней улучшение было весьма незначительное, но невролог уходила в отпуск и сказала, что больничный продлять не может, выписала на работу. 
На работу ходила с обезбаливающими (пила кетарол)
До вечера хватало.
Но через 13 дней с утра меня накрыла такая боль, что не лежать, не сидеть, 
в глазах темнело.....муж сделал укол Вольтарена, через 2 часа боль немного стихла
вызвала врача на дом, на следующей неделе снова "моя невролог" назначила лечение:
Артоксан(не помогал совсем, сама заменила на Вольтарен)
Сирдалуд,
Нейромидин
Амплипульс
Улучшения нет
Сделала МРТ - Грыжа диска L5S1 1,0 см


----------



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)




----------



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)

На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвонковогодиска L5S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальная правосторонняя парамедиально-парафораминальная грыжа диска L5S1 размером 1,0см, распространяющаяся преимущественно в правое межпозвонковое отверстие, с его сужением, компримирующая прилежащие отделы дурального мешка и правый невральный корешок. Передне=задний размер позвоночного канала на этом уровне 1,4 см.
Определяется умеренная деформация фасеток дугоотросчатых суставов L4L5
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне выявленных изменений, спинной мозг структурен, сигнал от него (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Дефе5ты Шморля в телах L5 S1 позвонков. Форма и размеры омтальных тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков. Краевые костные заострения тел позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-кресцового отдела                  
позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5S1. Рекомендована консультация нейрохирурга.


----------



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)

Моя невролог направила к нейрохирургу
Нейрохирург - Операция, срочно. Опаздаешь, будет паралич но и т.д.
Невролог 2 (зав. неврологией обл. больницы) - Осмотрел внимательно, сказал: рефлексы все на месте, 
                     сила в ногах одинаковая, можно лечить Консервативно, но будет долго и больно.   
Я согласилась на долго и больно, назначил лечение: Ксефокам, L-лизина эсцинат в/в, блокада, Келтикан комплекс
Невролог 3(делал блокаду) - нужна операция
Невролог 4(дневной стационар) - Есть шанс справиться консервативно

Улучшения сейчас от лечения(или Время) есть. Обезбаливающие не принимаю.
Боль переместилась. Сейчас болит справа от копчика(на 2-3см выше).Прям чувствую там как уплотнение, распирание. Ноет, но не постоянно, нажимать больно. В ногу (правую) иногда отдаёт, такая блуждающая боль, то там, то сям в ноге. Онемение пальцев( три с мизинца) прошло. Хожу по дому и до 1-2 км по улице могу пройти без боли. Сидеть долго не могу, начинает болеть. ЛФК делаю второй этап осторого периода и с подострого часть упражнений взяла.


----------



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)

Буду благодарна врачам форума, у меня есть вопросы:
1) Какая у меня грыжа? Невролог-2 сказал: не секвестированная, а "невролог моя" - секвестированная
                                         Почитала описание МРТ, такого слова не нашла ....
2) Насколько реален в моём случае паралич ног? Возможно обойтись без операции?
3) Из лечения у меня сейчас остался комблипен, Лфк, посоветуйте, что ещё можно принимать чтобы ускорить процесс выздоровления?


----------



## dr.dreval (20 Ноя 2018)

@Ystina, доброе утро. Есть показания для выполнения плановой эндоскопической операции. Срочности в операции нет, возможности лечиться консервативно - есть.


----------



## Dr.Kristoff (20 Ноя 2018)

*Ystina*
В личку ответил.


----------



## Ystina (20 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо за ответы и внимание к моей теме! Поняла, что операция может подождать. Буду стараться обойтись без неё.


----------



## Wonderanastasiya (29 Ноя 2018)

@Ystina, добрый день! А электрофорез с карипазимом вы не делали?
Магнит помог? или бестолку..делаю карпизим с электрофорезом, думаю стоит ли покупать аппликатор ляпко и магнит..


----------



## Ystina (30 Ноя 2018)

Про карипазим отзывы противоречивые, что-то я не вдохновилась. Спросила у невролога, она сказала, кому помогает, а у кого-то и обострение может быть...в итоге назначила электрофорез с дибазолом. Сделала раз 10, улучшения не почувствовала.
Магнит тоже из этой оперы. Супер результата не ощутила.
Ляпко не пробовала, у меня Кузнецова. В дополнение ко всему остальному нравится, минут 15-20 лежу и потом чувствуешь тепло, кровообращение усиливается, а это хорошо. Но когда были острые боли не могла лежать: и так больно сил нет, а тут ещё эти иголки

@Wonderanastasiya, 
Завтра еду к очередному неврологу в частную клинику. У них есть подводное вытяжение, иглотерапия, рефлексотерапия, мануал.....посмотрю, что порекомендует. 
Хотя, если честно, боюсь спровоцировать снова обострение, только выкарабкалась немного. Особенно опасаюсь вытяжения и мануала


----------



## Vito_vika (21 Окт 2019)

@Ystina, здравствуйте!как ваши дела?


----------



## Ystina (26 Май 2020)

Vito_vika написал(а):


> @Ystina, здравствуйте!как ваши дела?


Слава Богу! Обошлась без операции. 4 месяца на обезбаливающих уколах. Многие рекомендации с этого сайта помогли. В ногу отдавало и тянуло ещё примерно год. Летом 2019 поехала на море. И вот после этого прям забыла про свою спину 🙃


----------

